# Turn yourself into a Simpson!



## George Farmer (19 Aug 2007)

This is good fun!  Why not do yourself and post the result here?

http://simpsonizeme.com/#

Here's my ugly mug...


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (19 Aug 2007)

haha thats hillarious.. scarily, I look rather like you do!!


----------



## Dave Spencer (19 Aug 2007)

Here`s my ugly two cents worth!


----------



## Graeme Edwards (19 Aug 2007)

Hay guys, now come on.............. are you trying to scare all our members or what?

Im on my works PC so youl all have to wait to waht simpson i am, very funny though!


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (19 Aug 2007)

LOL Dave, your simpson-me looks like my old science teacher! hehe


----------



## Ed Seeley (19 Aug 2007)

Well ultimate embarrasment...

I uploaded a picture of me and it said that it couldn't find a face in the photo!!!!   
(I'm hoping it was because the only picture I could find was me looking down at my mates baby that I was holding at the time!)


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (19 Aug 2007)

eds said:
			
		

> Well ultimate embarrasment...
> 
> I uploaded a picture of me and it said that it couldn't find a face in the photo!!!!




hahhahahhahaha


----------



## Graeme Edwards (19 Aug 2007)

Haha done mine.

Before.




After.




Im a dude! lol


----------



## Maximumbob (20 Aug 2007)




----------

